# 2004 Polaris Sportsman 700 AWD trouble



## OffRoad Performance

My four wheel drive is giving me trouble. When I drive it with the AWD turned off, the front left tire pulls left. It seems I cant turn off the Four Wheel drive. When I jack it up, all tires turn forward. I put it in reverse and only the back tires spin. Any Ideas on this problem? Also I am having trouble keeping my front left axle in the diff case. It wants to slide out. I KNOW it's the right axle, I double checked the clip but it still wants to try to come out.:aargh4:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Sometimes PoPo's will act like that if you have water in the diff give it a good flushing and put in some new oil and see if that fixes it, if not you could have a broken sprague/cage it'll cause the same issues. On the axle coming out you may try a new c-clip if the one you have has been in/out of the diff a few times.


----------



## OffRoad Performance

Just to let you all know, you realy need "oil" in your front end and not just water. :nutkick:
It still has problems. It wont go into awd in reverse but it is moving smoother in forward. We'll see how it works out driving it a bit. 

What is the best way to take the front drive out of the bike? Remove radiator and pull it out the front or remove the exhaust and steering and pull it out the back?


----------



## Polaris425

Ok this is a stupid question I know but, just to ask.... is the override button working? b/c that would keep 4wd from working in reverse, if it was messed up... at least I'm pretty sure the '04's have them.


----------

